# Scales and Fangs "THE SHOP"



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Good morning guys, I have recently been updating the shop section of my web site and I am at a stage where I need your thoughts and comments.

I have made the section live until Weds night at 2100hrs when it will be removed once more for finalising.

While it's live, could you take a look at what I have done so far and let me know what you think.

Thanks in advance,

Rob.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I like it.
Its neat and tidy, easy to navigate.
nice.


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

As Dean says above, it looks good, its easy to find things and most of all its not to clutterd like some sites.
Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys., if you see any room for improvement, please do let me know.

I would like to say that I am a self taught web builder and started off with a free site using very basic functions. I have upgraded to the pro service and am making do with the functions now available to me, I still use google to find HTML codes and learning new thing everytime I play about with it.

Once again, thanks for your help and keep those comments coming in.

Rob.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Great stuff, will do indeed.
I too, started using yahoo Geocities page builder[Completely WYSIWYG ] like 8 years ago and have recently finished learning to use dreamweaver and can do soem coding with help from google or specific websites i check.
Could never right anything fully in code though...need to keep split view most of the time lol.
All the best, your site looks PRO.


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Had a good look around and I like it. Very simple and so easy to find our way around. Everything is explained clearly too
Although it simple it looks uncluttered and professional
Veyr well done


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks simple enough to navigate etc but I do have a few comments...

1) the site has been nicely designed using style sheets but you have tables throughout the shop section. I'd highly advise gettign rid of those and designing them using the style sheets...

2) the tables (again) don't rescale correctly on the home section

3) on each section you have a <h2> tag but it doesn't contain your main heading. Your main headings for each page should be in these tags so search engines can read your pages and thus place you higher up the search rankings.


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks good mate. Only thing i found was the links to ceramics, Heat bulbs and fittings dont work.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

JAM3S said:


> Looks good mate. Only thing i found was the links to ceramics, Heat bulbs and fittings dont work.


You have to click on the word rather than the picture, I need to work out the HTML code to get it so you click on the picture.

Saying that, the only ones that work ATM are the Thermostat and Heat Mats.

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

cool nice site :no1:, about the picture code give this ago iv tested and it works..

<a href="Scales and Fangs |" target="_blank"> <img src="http://www.faunology.co.uk/shop/product_images/t_16454_01.jpg" width="80" height="86" alt="Thermostat" /> </a>

heres what you need to change for each pic you want to make a link 

<a href="ENTER HERE THE PAGE URL YOU WANT THE LINK TO GOTO" target="_blank"> <img src="ENTER HERE THE URL OF THE PICTURE FOR THE LINK" width="ADD HERE THE WIDTH YOU WANT IT" height="ENTER HERE THE HEIGHT" alt="WHAT YOU WANT IT TO SAY WHEN YOU PUT YOUR MOUSE OVER THE LINK" /> </a>

as you may be able to tell im very bord lol


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

weelad said:


> cool nice site :no1:, about the picture code give this ago iv tested and it works..
> 
> <a href="Scales and Fangs |" target="_blank"> <img src="http://www.faunology.co.uk/shop/product_images/t_16454_01.jpg" width="80" height="86" alt="Thermostat" /> </a>
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Weelad, thats a great help, i'll have ago tonight before I take it off line.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone that had a look and gave me feed back and help, I am now working hard on it again and should have the section complete soon.

Once again, thank you all very uch.

Rob.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

for some reason its taking age's to load your site? anyone els finding it really slow?


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Think I'll wait untill it's _*fully *_up and running so I can *fairly* compare with your competition. ie Noahs Ark, Wiltons, Cold Blooded and, right on your doorstep, Smooth and Scaley. :neutral:

Good luck with the venture.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

kiriak said:


> Think I'll wait untill it's _*fully *_up and running so I can *fairly* compare with your competition. ie Noahs Ark, Wiltons, Cold Blooded and, right on your doorstep, Smooth and Scaley. :neutral:
> 
> Good luck with the venture.


The shop is fully up and running, it is just the internet bit that isnt great atm. 

As for the competition, scales wins hands down. 

Ark is often dirty and the staff aint the best 
Wiltons....dont even go there, literally!
CB is fantabulas but a little too busy
Smooth and scaley is also unclean, but jon is great!


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> The shop is fully up and running, it is just the internet bit that isnt great atm.
> 
> As for the competition, scales wins hands down.
> 
> ...


 
Mmmmm interesting......... You say S n S is dirty yet jon is great? Wot great that he runs a dirty shop? :whistling2: 
I have always found it a good shop and well managed.

Ark.... Staff info limited yeah, expensive at times but clean? Yes!!
Wiltons.... Good range, low prices on accessories.
CB..... Top bananna. How can you be TOO busy? That is a sign of a good business. A very good reason for going there! DER :bash:


I hope this venture is as successful as those above. : victory:


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

You say S n S is dirty yet jon is great? Wot great that he runs a dirty shop? :whistling2: I have always found it a good shop and well managed.

*Thats what i mean jon i great and has a good shop, but the clenliness needs imporving!*

Ark.... Staff info limited yeah, expensive at times but clean? Yes!!

*It fluctuates alot, in the first 3 months of this year it was really good, then it went down hill, but i have been told its good recently so i should pop by again...*

Wiltons.... Good range, low prices on accessories.

*and half dead animals, smelly and filthy. *

CB..... Top bananna. How can you be TOO busy? That is a sign of a good business. A very good reason for going there! DER 

*LOL yeah but it isnt as great when you have to wait 3 hours LOL i love CB the guys a great there...*

*THE ABOVE IS FROM DARKDAN99, BUT I ACCIDENTALLY POSTED ON EM'S USERNAME BECAUSE I AM STEALING HER COMPUTER RIGHT NOW...*


----------

